# Sedate a large dog?



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas to sedate (out cold) a large dog (100 lbs.) w/ out prescription sedatives? The vet gave me Chlopramazine and it made him a little loopy but turned him viscious. I need to get a big bandage off of him and he is not letting me near it unless he can remove my face in the process. He is normally the sweetest dog you could ever meet but he is in a lot of pain from a surgery and my vet is away at a conference and I have no one to help me hold him.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Tape his muzzle closed w/ some gauze and tape and tie him on a very short leash to something he can't move, like a doorknob (or radiator if you live in an old house.) He won't like it, but he won't be able to bite you at least. I don't have any ideas on how to sedate him w/out killing him. I would suggest chamomile and catnip to calm him down, but I have no idea f those work on dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

I tried taping his snoot closed and he got REALLY P$SSED off. Now he sees the tape and won't let me close to him or touch his snoot anymore...But Good idea if I hadn't done it previously...


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Where is the bandage? Will the short leash idea help at all?


----------



## emnjjsmom (Nov 1, 2006)

A muzzle would be a good investment right now. I don't agree with them for normal use, but this is a necessary situation. You gotta get it on him before he knows what's happening. A really good help too would be to have DH or someone holding his head still because sometimes they can nip thru the muzzle.

I wouldn't attempt to knock a big dog out yourself w/out a script sedative, you could end up seriously hurting him.

The OP gave you a great idea of putting him on a short leash, wouldn't attempt it w/out that.

If you could have someone even just hold his head so he cant SEE what you're doing, I know that works for my brother's dog when I clip his nails, he is absolutely psycho about getting his nails clipped even though he's normally the sweetest dog.

He's usually muzzled while someone holds his head so he cant SEE what I am doing and he's a bit more relaxed then, although sometimes he does attempt to thrash.

Hope you get this figured out. GL


----------



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

The bandage is in between his shoulder blades but they wrapped the tape all around his rib cage







: So he is one p'd off pup. My dh is out of town for a few days so I don't have anyone to help me. (I live in the back woods w/ no neighbors) I could do a short leash but I think he could bust it and besides he would see the leash coming and freak out. The only way I feel safe doing it is if he is knocked out. Like I mentioned I tried a scrip med and he went wacko that is why I was hoping for something natural to do the trick.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Really, the vet should take it off for free if you took him in. Usually removing stitches, etc, is included in the cost of surgery. Is there any way for you to get him in to the vet for them to at least help you? Doesn't he wear a metal choke collar? I used to think they were cruel until I had my first 100lb+ dog.







But I guess he did break a few of those, so that's still a possibility.

They should have proper restraints there and shouldn't need to knock him out. If they don't, maybe you should try calling a large animal vet and see if they'll help you. The vet we took our dog to was one of 2 in a practice. One saw small animals (pets, like cats and most dogs) and the other saw big animals--horses, cows, our dog.


----------



## emnjjsmom (Nov 1, 2006)

A gentle leader is a much better alternative than a choke collar. I had a 112 lb dog (he died just days before my first daughter was born







) and I found the gentle leader to be WAY more effective than the choke collar and a lot less cruel.

Anyways, I second the idea of taking the dog back to the vet. If they won't help you out, it's time to find a new vet


----------



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a gentle leader...he ate it....I bought a new one...he ate that one too







I would bring him to the vet but they have a big conference here and they won't be in until Monday







: . My only choice is to bring him to the emergency clinic and pay mega bucks...plus it is over an hour away. Yeah so I am short on choices at the moment. But thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I actually haven't had a dog in over 10 years. I never heard of the gentle leader, so I just looked it up. I have seen them the last few years, but I never heard of them when I had my dog. They do look like they would work much better and be better than choking the poor things. I had an American Bulldog, so even the choke collar didn't work on him. If he wanted something, he got it.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd go to the pet store and get some Pet Calm tablets or liquid (usually valarian and other calmers) and wrap it up in some roast beef. That usually calms my dog down (she's 60 pounds).

Do you have to remove the bandage now?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
I'd go to the pet store and get some Pet Calm tablets or liquid (usually valarian and other calmers) and wrap it up in some roast beef. That usually calms my dog down (she's 60 pounds).

Do you have to remove the bandage now?

ITA. I'd wait till Monday if you have to do this yourself. There's no way anyone can take on a 100lb dog by themself.


----------



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

The vet wanted the bandage off so it can drain but you know what.....I can't do it and I am not going to stress myself over it or my dog. Thanks for all the advice, I greatly appreciate it!!


----------

